# Purebred GSD Rescues in Illinois?



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

Instead of going the puppy route being that I'm in college and my life is too demanding to basically raise a "child", I have decided to go the adoption/rescue route. There are a number of rescues for GSDs here in Illinois. I am however looking to find pure breeds in rescues here. It's not a problem if I can't but if anyone can direct me to a great rescue for GSDs I would greatly appreciate it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Magnificent Mutts Rescue is an all breed rescue, but they have pure bred GSD's quite often. I think they have two right now.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't know where you are in Illinois but there is a really good rescue in South Western Michigan German Shepherd Rescue.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Midwest Schipperke Rescue has a PB female in rescue right now.

She is here in the St. Louis area. PM me if you are interested and I will give you the email info.


----------



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm in Champaign- central Illinois


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

I also failed to mention that I'm not planning on getting one until the summer at the earliest


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is the website for Central Illinois German Shepherd Rescue. 

Central IL GSD Rescue

Even though you are not planning on getting a dog until summer, you might want to start reaching out now. Maybe go and meet the volunteers at an event, offer to become a volunteer and assist at the events, etc... It will probably help streamline the process when you are ready to adopt!


----------



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

LifeofRiley said:


> Here is the website for Central Illinois German Shepherd Rescue.
> 
> Central IL GSD Rescue
> 
> Even though you are not planning on getting a dog until summer, you might want to start reaching out now. Maybe go and meet the volunteers at an event, offer to become a volunteer and assist at the events, etc... It will probably help streamline the process when you are ready to adopt!


Yeah I've looked at their site a couple times. I was thinking about volunteering but I really don't have the time right now or else I would. 2 jobs in college is brutal lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

